# 37 Gallon Convict Cichlid Aquarium



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey A month ago, i got a 37 gallon aquarium and decided to turn it into a convict cichlid aquarium. Please someone tell me how to post pictures so i can show my tank and fish.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Click reply or edit (you chose) go down too the bottom and click mange attachments and then browse your photos, Or get a PhotoBucket account and then post them but option 1 is easier .


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I use the image tag (the little pic) to attach references to pics on another site. Picassa, Imagebucket, photobucket, Any site that lets you see uploaded pics without logging in.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I tried both of these things, but neither of them worked. I'm on Snapfire.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I use photoshop to resize them. You have to upload them on the net. I use tiny pic. http://www.tinypic.com/ Then to take that link and just post it in your message.


----------

